# Echo SRM-210 Refresh



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

It's not the most powerful ever built but there is something very satisfying about taking something old/used/abused and giving it new life.

Things done:
1. New carb
2. New spark
3. New air filter 
3. Fresh black high heat paint

Hoping to add a Landscape Blade to this in the near future.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Very Nice job!!! A paint job to make it your own


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

It looks good @SGrabs33 How old is that? I have the SRM 225 and hope that it gives me years of service.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@pennstater2005 I actually have no idea. I traded some other lawn equipment for it. I think as long as these are used with a high quality oil and ethanol free gas mix they can last for a long while. I plan to use the same Stihl mix that I use for my BR600 backpack blower and Echo PB-251 handheld blower. Hoping it lasts a while longer :thumbup:


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Great job! That should last awhile for you and that's plenty of trimmer if you even plan to maintain your lawn twice a month. I like saving old equipment as well. Something rewarding to it. Plus it's usually a bargain when the labor is hobby work you enjoy!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

That looks great! Very cool. I love my 225. It took me a while to get used to it, but I now realize that the machine is a workhorse.

If I were you, I might put the fresh in refresh and put a TLF sticker on that bad boy 

That paint is outstanding.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I can tell you that my 210 has been with me since 2003. It's given me *very little trouble,* and has had plenty of power for everything I have thrown at it. I've had to change the fuel lines, and tune the carb, couple of new plugs and a primer bulb here and there, but that's it. It's been as reliable as my TroyBilt pressure washer with a Honda GCV160 engine. They both start on the second pull, every season I bring them out from storage. I'm considering getting a landscape blade for my 210, but I like the appeal of having different attachments for the Kombi system.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one if you find out it works well with the LB.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone!



OutdoorEnvy said:


> Something rewarding to it.


Agreed, I also had a Grandpa who was a huge engine guy so I always feel like I am channeling him :thumbup:



social port said:


> That looks great! Very cool. I love my 225. It took me a while to get used to it, but I now realize that the machine is a workhorse.
> 
> If I were you, I might put the fresh in refresh and put a TLF sticker on that bad boy
> 
> That paint is outstanding.


Good to know your 225 has worked well. Good idea on the sticker as that Echo sticker doesn't look too hot anymore.



Colonel K0rn said:


> I can tell you that my 210 has been with me since 2003. It's given me *very little trouble,* and has had plenty of power for everything I have thrown at it.


Great to know!!!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Awesome! I've wanted to get into fixing old equipment. Lots of people around here leave machines out at the curb. One lawn mower had a sign 'works great but pull cord broke'.


----------

